# Questions about RPing



## Belatucadros (Jun 8, 2017)

I asked about this a while ago, but I'm still curious about it. I know RPing is role playing, but how exactly does an RP work? From what I've seen, they're just stories that involve yours and others character, and can be about anything really - SFW or NSFW. Simple as that.

Are there other forms of RPing? Like, ones that don't involve writing? I ask this because I can't write for shit, so I wonder if it would even be possible for me to RP at all. I see people write these huge walls of text, and I could never do that. I'm pretty sure my RP partner would be disappointed with my lack of imagination...

Sorry about the newbie questions. Thanks!


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 8, 2017)

IDK i'm in the same boat as you. (Also I hope to have the sketch done Sun.-Mon.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 8, 2017)

An RP is basically a scene and/or a scenario that people take turn describing their actions, reactions and thoughts. SFW and NSFW alike.

The most common RP is a one on one, usually done through PM's/DM's.

Depending on what you prefer and what you are doing, you can make lengthy descriptions, or make it short, though I am not a fan of short RP's myself, let alone one-liners.

As for different forms of RP'ing, I don't know the answer to that.

Hints/suggestions on what to do and what not to do:

- Only describe your own actions/reactions/thoughts
- Give leeway for your partner(s) to act, react and think
- Adapt to their writing style, try to plug in any holes you see
- A good vocabulary always help
- Some words might be more fitting to use than others


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Well you can RP in games such as Dungeons and Dragons or an MMO game that have a set structure so it doesn't require as much imagination or walls of texts. RP is basically creating a story you live through/experience first hand with others like you said. 

You could start by comeing up with a basic story like a fantasy style quest and ask people if they are willing to RP with someone who can teach you step by step in another thread here.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> An RP is basically a scene and/or a scenario that people take turn describing their actions, reactions and thoughts. SFW and NSFW alike.
> 
> The most common RP is a one on one, usually done through PM's/DM's.
> 
> ...


This guy is an expert at RP! He has a very steamy gay romance going on, very detailed from what I've heard .


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 8, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> This guy is an expert at RP! He has a very steamy gay romance going on, very detailed from what I've heard .


Lol. I've done two so far, both gay NSFW. Rather fun experience, actually.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol. I've done two so far, both gay NSFW. Rather fun experience, actually.


Two! Man you must be a gay expert, hope your bum recovers soon! Tell me, am I more of a summer or an autum?  You must be a fashionista by now.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jun 8, 2017)

Much better understanding of it now, thanks guys!

Steamy romance? @Yakamaru, I will never think of you the same way again!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Much better understanding of it now, thanks guys!
> 
> Steamy romance? @Yakamaru, I will never think of you the same way again!


Teasing him has become one of my favorite hobbies!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 8, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Much better understanding of it now, thanks guys!
> 
> Steamy romance? @Yakamaru, I will never think of you the same way again!


Cheers, mate. 

....Really dude? 

Don't see me as the romantic type, or? 



Trashsona said:


> Two! Man you must be a gay expert, hope your bum recovers soon! Tell me, am I more of a summer or an autum?  You must be a fashionista by now.


You're Summer: Hot, annoying, and buzzing around me like a peskyass and annoying as hell mosquito. When Autumn arrives, no more mosquito. Autumn's my favorite season. :3


Trashsona said:


> Teasing him has become one of my favorite hobbies!


Yes, so I've noticed. You should get yourself a hobby.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol. I've done two so far, both gay NSFW. Rather fun experience, actually.


o h


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 9, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> o h


Oh what?


----------



## FluffyStorm (Jun 9, 2017)

One time I took part in comic RP, where everybody created comic page in a queue. So, you can also RP with drawings.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh what?


idk i just didn't see you as that kind if guy


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 9, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> idk i just didn't see you as that kind if guy


Heh. The more you know. 

Point to anyone on the forum here. There's a plethora of things you won't see let alone know about someone unless it gets brought up.


----------



## Jarren (Jun 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Point to anyone on the forum here. There's a plethora of things you won't see let alone know about someone unless it gets brought up.


...and sometimes not even then. Some of us have carefully crafted images to uphold


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 9, 2017)

Sounds pretty interesting, may have to give that a try sometime.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

Let's see, this thread has mentioned , text based, in game based w/text, and art based.  The only other form of RP left out is live / in person, but requires a great deal of trust / intamacy (well for the nsfw type)  Think of it kinda like D n D, but hotter if you want (and no dice rolls lol)


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Let's see, this thread has mentioned , text based, in game based w/text, and art based.  The only other form of RP left out is live / in person, but requires a great deal of trust / intamacy (well for the nsfw type)  Think of it kinda like D n D, but hotter if you want (and no dice rolls lol)


I roll to caress your face.
*rolls 1, punches face instead*
Pretty hot right?


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> I roll to caress your face.
> *rolls 1, punches face instead*
> Pretty hot right?



Damn boi, you sure do know how to sweet talk xD 
I roll to slap your......would the bottom of the can be considered a booty?
*rolls a 2 and breaks a finger and gets random street grime on my hand* 
>.>


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> I roll to caress your face.
> *rolls 1, punches face instead*
> Pretty hot right?



Yeah... so funny it shouldn't be legal :-/


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Damn boi, you sure do know how to sweet talk xD
> I roll to slap your......would the bottom of the can be considered a booty?
> *rolls a 2 and breaks a finger and gets random street grime on my hand*
> >.>


You are flirting with a trash can, you hit rock bottom and yet somehow dug deeper. Plus that's not grime on your hand...


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> You are flirting with a trash can, you hit rock bottom and yet somehow dug deeper. Plus that's not grime on your hand...


O-oh.....oh dear god *grabs hand sanatizer even though I've washed my hands four times already*
Not sure if flirting or just going with the joke, but it got my friend  to laugh mango juice out of his nose a lil bit xD


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> O-oh.....oh dear god *grabs hand sanatizer even though I've washed my hands four times already*
> Not sure if flirting or just going with the joke, but it got my friend  to laugh mango juice out of his nose a lil bit xD


It'a too late to clean it off, you are already marked, you are now property of the trash can empire. 
So you try to slap the equivalent of my bum, miss, and break a finger all while your friend watches and expels his juices? You are one sick chipfox.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

LMAO, Nuuuuuu I shall never be property of the trash can empire !!!
(this is probably the most entertaining slight derailment of a thread ever xD)


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Heh. The more you know.
> 
> Point to anyone on the forum here. There's a plethora of things you won't see let alone know about someone unless it gets brought up.


good point


----------

